# راوترات هواوي b593 مفتوحه التشفير واشتراكات كويك نت والايتونز



## tjarksa (26 سبتمبر 2013)

راوتر هواوي الشبح B593 جديد لم يستخدم ابدا​ 
يدعم ترددات الجيل الرابع التالية :​ 
LTE TDD 2300/2600MHz يعمل على تردد الاتصالات وموبايلي​ 
مواصفات الجهاز :​ 
الدانلود التحميل = 100ميغا ​ 
رفع البيانات = 50 ميغا ​ 
LTE DL up to 100Mbps​ 
LTE UL up to 50Mbps​ 
تردد الجيل الرابع​ 
LTE TDD 2300/2600MHz​ 
وجميع ترددات الشركات للجيل الثالث 3G المطور ​ 
السعر 280 ريال نهائي. لامانع من الشحن خارج الرياض على حساب المشتري 






​ 

كما يوجد لدينا اشتراكات اعاده شحن الانترنت STC كويك نت . ​ 
- شهر مفتوح بـ 150 ريال 
- ثلاثه اشهر مفتوح بـ 300 ريال ​ 
بطاقات شراء البرامج للايفون والايباد الايتونز ​ 
- بطاقة ايتونز 10 دولار السعر: 45 SR
- بطاقة ايتونز 15 دولار السعر: 67 SR
- بطاقة ايتونز 25 دولار السعر: 112 SR
- بطاقة ايتونز 50 دولار السعر: 223 SR
- بطاقة ايتونز 100 دولار السعر: 426 SR​ 
بالامكان ارسال رقم الاشتراكات على الجوال بعد تحويل المبلغ . لمن هم خارج الرياض . ​ 
نتعامل بكل ثقه وأمانه وهذا موقعنا 
http://www.tjarksa.com/​ 








للطلب 0555593904


----------

